# Onkyo HT-S9100THX 7.1 speaker stands



## robynrex (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been looking at your forum and decided for my home theater system to get the Onkyo HT-S9100THX 7.1 but I heard that the speakers are bulky and to get them from onkyo website but I don't want to spend a lot of money of the stands so I was wondering if you guys have any ideas about good stands? Also your site is a life saver. I been looking to get a home theater system and I am total newbie and you guys helped me out a lot thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The measurements of the speakers are here: http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S9100THX&class=Systems&p=s

You can decide for yourself if they are too "bulky", but at the end of the day, bigger usually equals better performance, to a certain extent. Surely, there are a lot of other factors at play, but restricting the size of a speaker designs means that you're going to have to engineer the performance hit out of the other speaker components.

Do you need stand for all the speakers, or just the surrounds? You'll want the tweeter of your fronts at ear-level, and the surrounds at 2-3 feet above ear level if possible. I use these: http://accessories.musiciansfriend....000-Monitor-Stand-Buy-1-Get-1-Free?sku=452067

They are not engineered to the tightest tolerances, nor are they overly attractive, but they are tall enough to get the surrounds where they need to be, they are sturdy, and they are fantastically inexpensive.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I used this place once and was very happy with the stands and price. http://www.racksandstands.com/Speaker-Stands-and-Mounts-C6.html Also you can check Walmart because they do have them sometimes.


----------

